# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Quà tặng tháng 7 dành cho các Umovers

## smm.umove

*Quà tặng tháng 7 dành cho các Umovers khi tham gia mua sắm tại hệ thống Umove Store toàn quốc ( nhận miễn phí tại quầy thanh toán )
Vocher giảm giá tới 45% các mặt hàng áo phông và sơ mi trong hệ thống cửa hàng của Umove, có giá trị từ ngày 07/07/2013 đến 13/07/2013
^^ Qua Umove nhận quà thôi các bạn ơiiiii**Cơ sở 1:* Số 74 Phố Phạm Huy Thông, P. Ngọc Khánh, Q. Ba Đình, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại:* 04. 3724 6024 . Mở cửa từ 8h30am đến 19h30, các ngày trong tuần
*Cơ sở 2:* Số 111 Phố Láng Hạ, P. Láng Hạ, Q. Đống Đa, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại:* 04. 3562 7418
*Cơ sở 3:* 13A Phố Hàng Điếu, P. Cửa Đông, Q. Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại:* 04. 3771 3305/06
*Cơ sở 4:* 49 Hưng Đạo Vương, Phường Quyết Thắng, Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai
*Điện thoại:*  0949 505 929


*Điện thoại:* 04 3771 3305/6
*HOTLINE: 0915 343 383*
Tư vấn đồ du lịch và bán hàng

----------

